# OR - Forest Service fights uphill battle against off-roaders



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Forest Service fights uphill battle against off-roaders 

Mud-bogging is illegal on all federal land and the vast majority of state land, although it is legal on private land that isn't near any environmentally sensitive areas. Enforcement agents nationwide have stepped up efforts to track down and punish violators who tear up public land. 

http://www.theolympian.com/home/services/promotions/popups/circPromo.html


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I would like to say "some off roaders". I myself and many others are trying to stop these fools as well. Get to know the ORV laws before ya head to the woods!! 
Check out what my club is doing www.glfwda.org were tyring to get people educated !!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It's because of these idiots that it is now illegal for me to putter around on my 3 wheeling going all of 20mph on two tracks up north.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

greatprohunter, Hang in there and do the best you can. This article is only one example. All of our outdoor sports have their irresponsible abusers that reflect badly on the rest of us. A fishing slob along the stream banks, a bad hunter, or snowmobile trespass presents the same problems of making future land access more difficult.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Steve I know whay you mean.....I can't even ride down to the end of the road to get my mail............


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

If you read the repots they have, it seems like they are always busting people with ATV's. I mean between snowmobiles and Off roads they just write em up all over. I had a quad with property on Lake Huron and I understand it is illegal to ride down the beach. Well I sold it and now just have a fishing boat, sure scared me away!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I live and hunt just a few miles from the Silver Lake State Park [aka ZOO to the locals] You cannot believe the damage to vacant private property in the area. ------- I was hunting with the recently retired assistant park manager this spring. We went into a few spots and he was shocked at the erosion there was back in the potholes in the woods.-------No matter what we do it is impossible to keep the idiots off. If we cut trees they just use them for firewood.------Best time was when I saw some 4wd pickups heading for some property I looked after. Happened to meet up with the local sheriff on the way after them. Sure got alot of guff from them when we pulled in behind them. The started sucking wind when he flipped his badge out. Needless to say they didn't tear any thing up when the left.


----------

